# Feeding comb back to bees...



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Any favored methods from anyone in this forum to feed back honeycomb to bees from a cut-out?


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I put it out about 300' from the hives spread out well on a half sheet of plywood. Tilting the plywood a little keeps any spilled honey from pooling badly which kill bees that land in it and can't get out. They aren't necessary, but if your wife has any of those cookie cooling racks it's also nice to set the heaviest pieces of comb on those as it allows the bees to get to both sides of the comb.

One precaution if you only have a couple of hives, your bees from the cutout can very quickly back fill the brood nest with honey if you give them back their honey to much to fast. Takes them several weeks to start building comb again and they won't have much room to store it just after the cutout. You can just throw it in the freezer to keep it for awhile.

Don


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

For now, I have my honeycomb I am feeding back in an extra hive body in the hive. They don't seem to eat it so fast when it is in the hive with them. It has been about three weeks now, and they are about 1/2 way done with it.


----------

